

Show HN: SmartDepart – The Hotel Decision Engine - myagey
http://www.smartdepart.com

======
walterbell
Very nice UI, could be applicable to other types of decisions.

Interesting meta-review API from
[http://www.trustyou.com](http://www.trustyou.com) \- slightly surprising that
TripAdvisor and others are giving up their review data to another
social+semantic travel analysis company.

What's the biz philosophy on personalization & privacy, e.g. would you
consider local storage for user preferences / decision criteria?

~~~
zhov
Developer here,

One of our near future plans is to implement a more personal
recommendation/sorting feature. Any data entered would just be for that
session. Maybe at some point it would be convenient for users to have some way
to save preferences, but if that was the case privacy is the first concern and
the data should not be used for anything else.

Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
smt88
You could start out pretty simple: price, comfort, and location.

Business travelers, whose companies are paying for their expenses, will care
little about price and a lot about comfort and location.

Poor college students taking a weekend trip are going to care little about
comfort, but a lot about price and location.

You don't need many dimensions to satisfy a large percentage of users.

